# Internet Explorer problems.



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

Can anyone help me? I can't seem to get Internet explorer to work. It keeps saying/displaying "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" and I cannot do anything about it. I tried calling my ISP but they said that they don't specialize in that and that they cannot help me. Please help me, I'm running Windows Xp, I have AVG Free 9.0. I think the problem was that I had a virus and to get rid of it I had to run Malwarebyte and I wasn't going over what I was deleting and thus, I think I deleted some files that internet explorer needed to run.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read *THIS* to see if something applies to you.


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

I have and haven't seen anything relating to my problem.


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

//Need to include errorPageStrings.js when you include this file

function isExternalUrlSafeForNavigation(urlStr)
{
var regEx = new RegExp("^(http(s?)|ftp|file)://", "i");
return regEx.exec(urlStr);
}

function clickRefresh()
{
var location = window.location.href;
var poundIndex = location.indexOf('#');

if (poundIndex != -1 && poundIndex+1 < location.length && isExternalUrlSafeForNavigation(location.substring(poundIndex+1)))
{
window.location.replace(location.substring(poundIndex+1));
}
}

function navCancelInit()
{
var location = window.location.href;
var poundIndex = location.indexOf('#');

if (poundIndex != -1 && poundIndex+1 < location.length && isExternalUrlSafeForNavigation(location.substring(poundIndex+1)))
{
var bElement = document.createElement("A");
bElement.innerText = L_REFRESH_TEXT;
bElement.href = 'javascript:clickRefresh()';
navCancelContainer.appendChild(bElement);
}
else
{
var textNode = document.createTextNode(L_RELOAD_TEXT);
navCancelContainer.appendChild(textNode);
}
}

function expandCollapse(elem, changeImage)
{
if (document.getElementById)
{
ecBlock = document.getElementById(elem);

if (ecBlock != undefined && ecBlock != null)
{
if (changeImage)
{
//gets the image associated
elemImage = document.getElementById(elem + "Image");
}

//make sure elemImage is good
if (!changeImage || (elemImage != undefined && elemImage != null))
{
if (ecBlock.currentStyle.display == "none" || ecBlock.currentStyle.display == null || ecBlock.currentStyle.display == "")
{
//shows the info.
ecBlock.style.display = "block";
if (changeImage)
{
//Just got in expanded mode. Thus, change image to "collapse"
elemImage.src = "up.png";
}
}
else if (ecBlock.currentStyle.display == "block")
{
//hide info
ecBlock.style.display = "none";
if (changeImage)
{
//Just got in collapsed mode. Thus, change image to "expand"
elemImage.src = "down.png";
}
}
else
{
//catch any weird circumstances.
ecBlock.style.display = "block";
if (changeImage)
{
elemImage.src = "up.png";
}
}
}//end check elemImage
}//end check ecBlock
}//end getElemById
}//end expandCollapse

function initHomepage()
{
// in real bits, urls get returned to our script like this:
// res://shdocvw.dll/http_404.htm#http://www.DocURL.com/bar.htm

//For testing use
//DocURL = "res://shdocvw.dll/http_404.htm#http://www.microsoft.com/bar.htm"
DocURL=document.location.href;

var poundIndex = DocURL.indexOf('#');

if (poundIndex != -1 && poundIndex+1 < location.length && isExternalUrlSafeForNavigation(location.substring(poundIndex+1)))
{

//this is where the http or https will be, as found by searching for :// but skipping the res://
protocolIndex=DocURL.indexOf("://", 4);

//this finds the ending slash for the domain server
serverIndex=DocURL.indexOf("/", protocolIndex + 3);

//for the href, we need a valid URL to the domain. We search for the # symbol to find the begining
//of the true URL, and add 1 to skip it - this is the BeginURL value. We use serverIndex as the end marker.
//urlresult=DocURL.substring(protocolIndex - 4,serverIndex);
BeginURL=DocURL.indexOf("#",1) + 1;
urlresult=DocURL.substring(BeginURL, serverIndex);
if (protocolIndex - BeginURL > 7)
urlresult="";

//for display, we need to skip after http://, and go to the next slash
displayresult=DocURL.substring(protocolIndex + 3, serverIndex);
} 
else
{
displayresult = "";
urlresult = "";
}

var aElement = document.createElement("A");

aElement.innerText = displayresult;
aElement.href = urlresult;

homepageContainer.appendChild(aElement);
}

function initConnectionStatus()
{

if (navigator.onLine) //the network connection is connected
{
checkConnection.innerText = L_CONNECTION_ON_TEXT;
}
else
{
checkConnection.innerText = L_CONNECTION_OFF_TEXT;
}
}

function initGoBack()
{
//fills in the span container for "back to previous page"
//Basically, makes "back to previous page" a clickable item IF there's something in the navstack.

if (history.length < 1)
{
//this page is the only thing. Nothing in history.
var textNode = document.createTextNode(L_GOBACK_TEXT);
goBackContainer.appendChild(textNode);
}
else
{
var bElement = document.createElement("A");
bElement.innerText = L_GOBACK_TEXT ;
bElement.href = "javascript:history.back();";
goBackContainer.appendChild(bElement);
}
}

function initMoreInfo(infoBlockID)
{
var bElement = document.createElement("A");
bElement.innerText = L_MOREINFO_TEXT;
bElement.href = "javascript:expandCollapse(\'infoBlockID\', true);";
moreInfoContainer.appendChild(bElement); 
}

function initOfflineUser(offlineUserID)
{
var bElement = document.createElement("A");
bElement.innerText = L_OFFLINE_USERS_TEXT;
bElement.href = "javascript:expandCollapse('offlineUserID', true);";
offlineUserContainer.appendChild(bElement);
}

function initUnframeContent()
{
var location = window.location.href;
var poundIndex = location.indexOf('#');

if (poundIndex != -1 && poundIndex+1 < location.length && isExternalUrlSafeForNavigation(location.substring(poundIndex+1)))
{
document.all.whatToDoIntro.style.display="block";
document.all.whatToDoBody.style.display="block";
}
}

function makeNewWindow()
{
var location = window.location.href;
var poundIndex = location.indexOf('#');

if (poundIndex != -1 && poundIndex+1 < location.length && isExternalUrlSafeForNavigation(location.substring(poundIndex+1)))
{
window.open(location.substring(poundIndex+1));
}
}

function setTabInfo(tabInfoBlockID)
{
//removes the previous tabInfo text
var bPrevElement = document.getElementById("tabInfoTextID");
var bPrevImage = document.getElementById("tabInfoBlockIDImage");

if (bPrevElement != null)
{
tabInfoContainer.removeChild(bPrevElement);
}

if (bPrevImage != null)
{
tabImageContainer.removeChild(bPrevImage);
}

var bElement = document.createElement("A");
var bImageElement = document.createElement("IMG");

var ecBlock = document.getElementById(tabInfoBlockID);

//determines if the block is closed
if ((ecBlock != undefined && ecBlock != null) &&
(ecBlock.currentStyle.display == "none" || ecBlock.currentStyle.display == null || ecBlock.currentStyle.display == ""))
{
bElement.innerText = L_SHOW_HOTKEYS_TEXT;
bImageElement.alt = L_SHOW_HOTKEYS_TEXT;
bImageElement.src="down.png";
}
else
{
bElement.innerText = L_HIDE_HOTKEYS_TEXT;
bImageElement.alt = L_HIDE_HOTKEYS_TEXT;
bImageElement.src="up.png";
}

bElement.id = "tabInfoTextID";
bElement.href = "javascript:expandCollapse(\'tabInfoBlockID\', false); setTabInfo('tabInfoBlockID');";

bImageElement.id="tabInfoBlockIDImage";
bImageElement.border="0";
bImageElement.className="actionIcon";

tabInfoContainer.appendChild(bElement);
tabImageContainer.appendChild(bImageElement);
}

function diagnoseConnection()
{
window.external.DiagnoseConnection();
}

function diagnoseConnectionAndRefresh()
{
window.external.DiagnoseConnection();
if (navigator.onLine) //network connection is connected
{
clickRefresh();
}
}


----------



## rebeccanicole (Dec 13, 2009)

I think I might have a similar problem! Whenever I try to access my Firefox or IE normally, via shortcuts or programs or whatever, it just says "cannot connect" and now I can't fix my flash player! This doesn't make any sense!


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

My Firefox works perfectly.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install *version 2.0.2* of the *HijackThis Installer.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, here you are.

wowLogfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:38:03 PM, on 12/13/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\acer\Acer eConsole\MediaServerService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat 2\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Game Booster\gbtray.exe
C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.33.0\gears.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: P2P MAX EN Atube Toolbar - {ee78981f-3768-4f82-9241-9aa5f3712651} - C:\Program Files\P2P_MAX_EN_Atube\tbP2P1.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: P2P MAX EN Atube Toolbar - {ee78981f-3768-4f82-9241-9aa5f3712651} - C:\Program Files\P2P_MAX_EN_Atube\tbP2P1.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Web Player Video Finder - {0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Program Files\Acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AspireService] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer eMode Management\AspireService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaSync] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer eConsole\MediaSync.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlnrg] C:\dlnrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wtpeowcl] C:\Documents and Settings\other\Local Settings\Application Data\bdcbed\xeohsysguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW6] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Jose Jr\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - Startup: RocketDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat 2\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\ijji\ENGLISH\xfire\xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.33.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.33.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {53F6FCCD-9E22-4d71-86EA-6E43136192AB} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {925DAB62-F9AC-4221-806A-057BFB1014AA} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9C23D886-43CB-43DE-B2DB-112A68D7E10A} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD08A9D5-0E5C-4F42-99A3-C0CB5E860557} (CSolidBrowserObj Object) - http://www.playwhat.com/solidPlugin/solidstateion.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Acer Media Server - Acer Inc. - C:\Program Files\acer\Acer eConsole\MediaServerService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9c62bce9e2621) (gupdate1c9c62bce9e2621) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alex Feinman\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Nero Registry InCD Service (NeroRegInCDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\NBHRegInCDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Macrium Reflect Image Mounting Service (ReflectService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Macrium\Reflect\ReflectService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Time W32Timegupdate1c9c62bce9e2621 (W32Timegupdate1c9c62bce9e2621) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\driversd.exe

--
End of file - 11962 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open Internet Explorer. Click on Tools > Internet Options > Connections tab > LAN Settings. Under "Proxy server", make sure there are no checked boxes.

Your computer is infected. Please click on the *Report* button and kindly ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal* forum.


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

Um, can any one help me remove the virus that phantom said I had?


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

Bump O_O


----------



## JoseJc (Dec 11, 2009)

Someone please help me....


----------

